# Huricane Sandy



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I was thinking about everyone in the northeast with hurricane Sandy. I hope everyone is doing well. I know I'm a stranger and you guys don't me but we all are connected because of our chickens and other critters. I am thinking of you all up north and I and hoping inn and praying everyone comes out of this safe and sound.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

well said, we are one big family connected by poultry. all of wales is hoping and praying that evryone will be safe.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm with you Sandra. Getting treated to the heavy winds today from hurricane Sandy. I'm many miles away from there - in Michigan. We're under heavy winds advisory here until 8 p.m. tonight (and its only 5:30 a.m. right now). I can't imagine what everyone else on the East coast is going through. =( Prayers this storm comes to an end very soon!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

We had a good bit of wind here too. Several trees downed. One fell close to our house and it shock the house it hit so hard. Nothing damaged, just feel in the woods beside us. Still a pretty windy day. I have family in New Jersey and Pennsylvania and they said it was like nothing they have ever seen. They don't get the hurricanes like we do here in North Carolina so it really scared them. But so far everyone I know is ok thank God. I hope all my farm friends are doing well, I haven't heard too much from them yet. I'm hoping no news is good news.


----------

